#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    Fluid Flow

## Esam

*   				Static Fluids  				:
*
*   				            				           				            				 . 
				            				             				             				      :*
  *  				 :*  				Px = Py = Pz*   				 -      				:

*  AtmosphericPressure*: 				    				             				          				       . 
* Barometer*  				          				          				90             				          .*    GagePressure**  				AbsolutePressure*:
   				            				           				 .
* 				AbsolutePressure*  				.*  				Absolute Pressure = Gage Pressure + Atm. Pressure   Absolute Pressure  Gage Pressure  VacuumPressure 				             				        .     				           				.           				    . *   Fluid  				Dynamics  				:*  				   				    :
				 1.    (   				) Conservation of Mass.
 2.    (  )  				Conservation of Energy.  FlowRate  				:   Qm*  				          				( / ) (*kg/sec*)  				 ( / ) (*gm/sec*).  				
				            				            				  :* * 				   =  x  x   
*Qm =   				ρ.  				u.A *    				       				(  )  Continuity Equation of Liquid  				Flow:* *  				            				              				      ( ) 

*  A1** A2**  U1** U2
*          				:* Q1*  				=*   				ρ1.  				u1.A1  *      				 :* Q2*  				=*   				ρ2.  				u2.A2  *    				            				 :* Q1 = 				Q2

*      				  :


*  				ρ1  				=   				ρ2 **  Continuity Law* :*  				u1.A1 				  				=  				u2.A2 *  :
    				             				            				              				 .*  *   				             				      :*  				u = √2gh *  				           				            				             				            				              				     :*  *  				 :  
  Ab =    
 A =    
 h1 =     
 h2 =       				t
 g =    ()*See More:   Fluid Flow

----------

